# haplochromis ruby green help...



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

I have in my 30 long 1 male and 4 female haplochromis ruby green but they are very skiddish.. Would adding some barbs help with that? :-?


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not sure about barbs in particular, but yes, they seem to benefit greatly by having a dither in with them.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

AlphaWild said:


> I'm not sure about barbs in particular, but yes, they seem to benefit greatly by having a dither in with them.


ok


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have not seen this. Do you have enough rocks? Have they been in the tank for a couple months?


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> I have not seen this. Do you have enough rocks? Have they been in the tank for a couple months?


I got them on the 1st so no and yes lots of rocks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd wait a while to let them settle in.


----------

